

Homeland Security monitors journalists - stfu
http://rt.com/usa/news/homeland-security-journalists-monitoring-321/

======
nextparadigms
Anyone here who still believes US isn't turning into a police state? This
whole trend needs to be reversed: the Patriot Act, TSA, the militarization of
the police, the torture and indefinite detention stuff - everything needs to
be reversed before it's too late.

